# 1745 tubes->x8 WOOooo HOOooo



## Bugar

Been doing more experimenting with bands, and tubes, -gum rubber, and thera gold,2040's, 1745's different combinations, singles, doubles, whatever I could think of, and of course the TUBES on my dankungs and other shooters, Dont't have a chrony, BUT, I tell you I do believe the 1745's 8 tubes is one bad outfit, shot 1/2 lead balls, very FAST, seems faster than the ZDP bands even, could not shoot any clay balls, it is just too fast for them, shot all sizes steel, lead from 1/4 to 5/8, but the 44 cal and 50 cal lead seemed the be the best for accuracy, draw is 32 in' and really makes you pucker, not comfortable, but very fast, be good for hunting, but after a few shots, the arms, and fingers start wearing down, just need a chrony so i could test some more


----------



## NaturalFork

I shot 1745 tubes on the dankung yesterday and they seemed to shoot faster than my theraband as well. However I am inaccurate with them for some reason.


----------



## Dayhiker

Hey Bugar: EIGHT strands? For what? How many times can you shoot before your accuracy wanes?


----------



## Bugar

Dayhiker said:


> Hey Bugar: EIGHT strands? For what? How many times can you shoot before your accuracy wanes?


Maybe 5 or 6 times, then get all quivery and sweatin


----------



## tubeman

Carefull you dont tear the ulnar collateral ligament in your thumb mate. I did that once opening a jar of mustard that had cemented itself shut. I had no pinch grip till it healed


----------



## kobe23

You gotta practice with lower weights before trying to jerk the Olympic heavyweights. That would be bad for the wrist as well... Or maybe you should design some wrist-brace for the dankung, monstrous kills XD


----------



## mckee

ive never shot chines tubes :|


----------



## M.J

mckee said:


> ive never shot chines tubes :|


Don't start with 8 strand 1745s!


----------



## e~shot

For 1745 x 8 you need arms like this


----------



## shot in the foot

Ive tried 8 strands of 17/45 but like the 8 strands of 20/40, i cant see that much differance and its easyer on the wrist, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker

e~shot said:


> For 1745 x 8 you need arms like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His biceps looks like my a$$!


----------



## NoSugarRob

WAY WAY to much info there Mr Bill


----------

